# ViaSat RAAM Team Feature in the San Diego Reader



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Cover story December 29th 2011 issue: San Diego Reader | Start at the Oceanside Pier. Stop in 3000 Miles.


----------



## raineyb (Feb 1, 2009)

Have you done RAAM? Some friends are trying to put a team together for 2013, looking at two 4 persons teams or one 8 person team. Looking for advise for 1st timers?


----------

